# Does your goat call you??



## Bring (Nov 28, 2009)

My Pygmy doe was wild when I bought her a year ago. She was in a guy's backyard with a half dozen other pygmys. She has very little human contact other than being fed and watered. I brought her home solo and she was so very scared. I would go outside with her and walk in the same pattern as she did. Step, step, freeze. Eventually I won her over.  Just in time for her to kid a single doeling. They have their usual "aaa aAa" sounds and they have a special call just for me "MAaaaa". Sounds like they call me Ma!  The mama started "calling" me just before her baby was born and has taught the baby to do it. I didn't win her over with treats either, they are both very picky eaters.
 Has anybody else had their goats "call" them?


----------



## lupinfarm (Nov 29, 2009)

More like my Pygmy's yell at me LOL

You can hear them 8 freakin' acres away down at the side of the road LOLL

Cissy is very very very bossy and now she's taught the youngen (not her kid) how to yell at me too (although, quietly). Those two are attached at the hip, Mione is convinced Cissy is her momma and I think Cissy might be convinced Mione is really her momma ha ha.


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 29, 2009)

Every time my herd sees me they yell to me.

They want food, simple as that.

Me equals food...LOL-LOL--and they let me know it constantly...LOL


----------



## freemotion (Nov 29, 2009)

My five all call to me, but they are all different and call for different reasons and in different ways.

The buck has a very soft voice (LaMancha) and I think he is asking me to toss another doe in his pen...

The lactating doe (Alpine) also has a soft voice and only talks when she wants to be fed and milked, and just before she kidded she had a lot to say for a couple of days.

The two pygmies don't say much, but if they spot me out walking on the farm next door, outside our fence, they will holler their heads off in alarm that I am leaving the safety of the herd.

And Ginger, my little sweetie-pie, talks NON-STOP when she sees me.  Come feed me, come pet me, come join the herd, come play with me, I'm bored, they are picking on me, etc.  Blah, blah, blah!  And LOUD, too!  She is Nubian/Boer/Alpine, and a noisy little thing.  I love it!


----------



## Rock Farmer (Dec 14, 2009)

As soon as I step out on the front porch, they start yelling.  Even if they just got their grain ration for the day.  Little beggers!


----------



## JerseyXGirl (Dec 14, 2009)

Ours start about an hour before feed time.  MMaaa MMaaa feed us!!


----------



## mully (Dec 15, 2009)

CALL .... it is more like scream but they are cute so it saves their lives


----------



## lilhill (Dec 15, 2009)

Only when they hear me coming out of the house.


----------



## MrsCountryChick (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a menagerie of animals on our lil farm, but out of our Dairy goats my one lil breed is a mini Nubian & he is by Far the Noisiest & seems to scream .."Maaaa" to me when he sees me. He's a lil buck companion for my (LaMancha) buck... who has a very low "mmmm" when he wants something. But his cuteness is why he's still here (he was bought as a bottle baby who was cute as a button).  His name is Nestor for his long ears. 

What about Pygoras, are they loud with a Pygmy voice? Or Angoras? Just wondering I love the fibre animals & ~possibly~ we may have one or 2 of them someday.


----------



## goatcrazygirl (Aug 14, 2012)

For Sure! My baby (half Nigerian Dwarf doeling) screams whenever she sees me, and she runs the perimeter of her fence. She doesn't want food either, she just wants my attention. My two year old Pygmy doe only screams if she sees me feeding the horses or chickens. Who can blame her? After all, it is an injustice to the mighty queen! LOL


----------



## Teeah3612 (Aug 15, 2012)

I actually trained mine to answer when I call. When Peanut was a baby I would let him run around the yard while I was outside and when he would get out of my sight I would holler "Peanut" and he would stick his head out from around the side of the house and say "Maaa."  I say OK and he would go back to munching grass. He is a year old now and I let him and the pygmy we got as a friend for him out to run in the yard daily. They both come running when I holler "Peanut." They also are very vocal at feeding time.


----------



## Tmaxson (Aug 15, 2012)

My Nigerian Dwarf/Pygmys are extremely loud and are the "someone is driving up in the driveway" alarm.  I always know if someone has come home by their calls.  Also they have recently become very spoiled and call every time I come out the door because they want to be let out to free range, you know a half acre pen isn't big enough   I can't help but spoil them, they are my sweet little babies, stinky buck and all and I love watching them do things that make them happy.


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 15, 2012)

My goats can call me anytime and anywhere.  They were all given cell phones on their second birthday.  We're on the family plan so it's very reasonable.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 15, 2012)

YUP! Especially my pygmy mix who I bottle fed. I let them out to roam 3x a day and they know when to start calling to remind me of this.


----------



## willowgem (Aug 19, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> My goats can call me anytime and anywhere.  They were all given cell phones on their second birthday.  We're on the family plan so it's very reasonable.



That is too funny!!

My little Pygmy/ND cross calls me all the time...but not on the cell phone   and my other Pygmy barely makes a sound. 
But they do both stand at the gate of their pen, staring at me, whenever I'm out in the yard.  Of course it makes me go visit them, because they're just too darn cute.


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Aug 19, 2012)

I have sheep and my lamb, Olive, that was kept seperate would call me all the time!


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 19, 2012)

Lol  Many times I have gone out to the pasture and yelled "SOCRATEEEEEEESSSSS".  

He always answers and EVERYTIME someone new is with me they get a perplexed expression.  You see when Socrates answers, it sounds exactly like a man yelling "WHAT?!!!"

It freaks people out big time.  Esp when he comes running to the fence, stops and says "what?" again.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 19, 2012)

Miracle now comes to the door to call me like I couldn't hear her in the pen


----------



## allanimals21 (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine all know my car.  They know when I'm home and they all SCREAM for me.  I was on the phone one evening with my mom when I pulled in the yard.  I got out of the car and they were all screaming.  My mom's response? "Good lord!  Are you killing something over there?!"  Its only for me.  If they hear me, see me, or see my car they go nuts!  It makes me feel special though.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Aug 22, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> My goats can call me anytime and anywhere.  They were all given cell phones on their second birthday.  We're on the family plan so it's very reasonable.


----------

